# Nugget E-Juice is LIVE - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Nugget by the Steam Masters will launch at Sir Vape on the 9th June 2015.

A luxurious handcrafted nougat vape locally brewed in small batches with the finest natural ingredients.

Simply delicious.

Available in 6mg

70VG / 30PG

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Sounds good


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Looks interesting


----------



## rogue zombie

Nougat... niiiiccceee

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dirge

Love me some nougat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Sounds yum! Definitely be trying that! Who is Steam Masters? They have a website or something?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey Rev sorry for the late reply. Yeah this juice is really awesome. Can't wait to for everyone to try it 

Steam Masters is basically a manufacturer and distribution company based in KZN. It's a collaboration of a couple of us here bringing something different and unique to the market. It's strictly wholesale. Website not up yet but will be soon.


----------



## Sir Vape

We decided to launch Nugget one day early. Get yours now!!!




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/nugget-e-juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

Sir Vape said:


> We decided to launch Nugget one day early. Get yours now!!!
> 
> View attachment 28899
> 
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/nugget-e-juice



Fantastic. It's 6mg only right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Dirge said:


> Fantastic. It's 6mg only right?




Hey bro

Yeah only 6mg.


----------



## Dirge

Sir Vape said:


> Hey bro
> 
> Yeah only 6mg.



Thanks, ordering now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Cool thanks bro


----------



## Al3x

any chance of a 3mg or 0mg on the next batch
sounds awesome, just getting difficult to vape 6mg now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah there def will be Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Sir Vape said:


> Hey Rev sorry for the late reply. Yeah this juice is really awesome. Can't wait to for everyone to try it
> 
> Steam Masters is basically a manufacturer and distribution company based in KZN. It's a collaboration of a couple of us here bringing something different and unique to the market. It's strictly wholesale. Website not up yet but will be soon.



Ah... so Fogg's and this is from you guys. I was looking for reviews and stuff online but couldn't find anything. That explains it. 
Looking forward to hearing some feedback. Best of luck!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Has anyone tried Nugget yet? Some reviews on this please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Has anyone tried Nugget yet? Some reviews on this please?



So just got myself a bottle of nugget . 

Bottle is Amber glass without a dropper and the cap doesn't like to be tightened fully. As soon as you try to seal it it un threads a bit. So far no leaking but keeping it in a separate Baggie just incase. 

Also all details are on a tag and not the bottle. The tag fell off after a few min. 

The juice smells uncannily like lekker vapes Elvis breakfast! 

Filled up the kayfun monster and tried it out. It's a smooth caramel taste with a hint of creaminess. It's a decent vg ratio so good clouds. 

Then filled up the billow on a nickel build and tried it at lower wattages. Not too shabby. 

Kept getting the taste of Elvis breakfast even on the drip tip so dripped some on the sigelei and hot boxed my car. Jumped in and took a deep breath! This maybe the Elvis breakfast without the peanuts that some people are looking for. 

All things considered it's an average juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 4


----------



## moonunit

I can't say I get the banana flavour(vaped a lot of Elvis Breakfast so have a good idea of its flavour profile), but definitely getting a nutty flavour. Will try it again on a dripper and see what flavour profile I get. Decided to let it steep for 2 weeks so it should be ready by now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit

Does anyone still have some of this Juice...???
Was a great juice, but i have not seen it for a while...????


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Rex Smit said:


> Does anyone still have some of this Juice...???
> Was a great juice, but i have not seen it for a while...????



Congrats on your 420th post 

I still have some, well mostly a full bottle - I didnt like it that much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

